# My Blue Laced Wyandotte chicks...What sex ?



## LindaR

I got 15 Wyandotte chicks. 10 are Blue Laced Red straight run, 
2 are Columbian Wyandotte pullets, 3 are Golden Laced 2 Pullets 
1 Roo & 1 surprise bird. I can tell which ones are the Columbian 
& the Golden. The Blue Laced Red I am very unsure about. Most 
of the chicks are a light golden with a bluish strip down the back. 
Only 2 or 3 have a darker strip down the back. I have tried 
looking at the wing feathers & most seem to point to being hens, 
with maybe 2-3 Roosters. One died. I am thinking that their's no 
way I could have 6-7 hens & 2-3 Roosters ! That is just not my 
luck ! Does anyone know anything about these Birds ? Would love 
to hear others thoughts on these birds. I am so excited to get 
them, as I think the BLRW's are the prettiest chickens ever. 
Hopefully my pictures will post...Don't know how to get the pics here.
They are in jpeg format below. 
DSCN0274.JPG DSCN0296.JPG DSCN0270.JPG


----------



## fuzziebutt

How sweet!!! It's waay to early for me to be able to tell, maybe some of the others can help!


----------



## GenFoe

Red blue laced wyandottes are on the top of my "chicken wish list" !! I want some so very badly. As well as lavender orpingtons and tolbunt polish frizzles. Next spring I will be adding to my flock and hope to add at least one hen of each breed!


----------



## Reinerchick

It's way too early to tell, I would wait a couple weeks


----------



## McPhersonFarm

Some pretty babies but too early to tell


----------

